# "Patient Faking Seizure"  Another xtranormal video.



## abckidsmom (Oct 11, 2010)

I love these movies, they are so funny!  "I am anxious I will not get a xanax." just cracked me up!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m64cy1MMPg&feature=related


Do you have a favorite?


----------



## CAO (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a couple, but er...I'm afraid to post them for the language, haha.

The ER Vaginal Bleeding linked on that page is pretty good though.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 12, 2010)

These videos are like crack!

Check out the GI Joe PSA's as well. They have a lot of colorful language, if that sort of thing offends anyone. My favorites are porkchop sandwiches (We're all dead!), Ice (Don't give him the stick! Oooooooooooooooh!), falling, and reggae.


----------



## CAO (Oct 12, 2010)

Eh...changed my mind about sharing.  I won't link because of the language, but a quick Google search sends you right to it.

"firefighter vs nursing home" just might be my favorite.  I just watched it again, and I laugh every time.

"You didn't even connect the oxygen tube to the tank.  What?  Did you plan on blowing air through the tube, or is that the CNA's job?"

"...um..."

:lol:


----------



## 46Young (Oct 13, 2010)

There's another one where the nurse keeps saying "chicken breath" until the medic realizes she's saying "She can't breathe." I've experienced this in real life on more than one occasion. I can't find the title to the video, though.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 13, 2010)

CAO said:


> Eh...changed my mind about sharing.  I won't link because of the language, but a quick Google search sends you right to it.
> 
> "firefighter vs nursing home" just might be my favorite.  I just watched it again, and I laugh every time.
> 
> ...



I love that one. 

Did you see the "full code" one?


----------



## CAO (Oct 13, 2010)

Just looked it up.

"So did you give her more Tylenol?  Her prescription says to give it every 4 - 6 hours as needed.  I'd say it's needed now."

"I'll try to do better next time..."

"You better."

*dance*

:lol:


----------



## firemedic07 (Dec 11, 2010)

ma'am you know you vagina will bleed every month, that is normal! LMAO


----------



## LividityX (Dec 19, 2010)

haha these are great another one to check out is firefighter v cop...


----------



## Cameron (Dec 19, 2010)

My favorite is "Dumb dispatcher" by xtreme62484. I won't post the link due to language.


----------

